# New Air Divison?



## Jorkapp (10 Jun 2009)

I've heard through the grapevine that a new air division will be standing up soon. I've not found anything from official sources (AF DWAN page pulls up nothing through searches, no mention of it in CANFORGEN/AIRGEN's), the most I found was a CF Aerospace Warfare blog posting (link) which says that it's creation is "imminent". Does anyone know anything more about this?


----------



## dapaterson (10 Jun 2009)

If and when any new formations are created in the ECSes it will be fully communicated.  Until there's MND signature on Ministerial Organizational Orders it's suppostion and possibly contingency planning.


----------



## tabernac (10 Jun 2009)

Link above is broken. Use this instead.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Jun 2009)

It may be as "imminent" as your Retirement, in that it is talked about, and in ten or twenty years it may come about. 

I am in a unit whose "imminent restructure" was supposed to take place three years ago.  Still nothing in the wind officially.


----------



## Zoomie (12 Jun 2009)

2 Canadian Air Division will be stood up this summer under BGen Pitre.  His new CAD will encompass all pre-wings training elements in the AF.  2 CFFTS, 3 CFFTS, CFANs, and CFSSAT will all fall under his OPCon.  15 Wing will take over the training units in entirety (17 Wing loses 50% of its unit strength).


----------



## Jorkapp (12 Jun 2009)

Thanks for the info Zoomie. Will CFSACO by jumping over to 2CAD as well?


----------



## Zoomie (12 Jun 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if Cornwall fell under 2CAD.  I am thinking that all AF trades that are pre-operational in their status will fall under this new division.


----------



## kj_gully (13 Jun 2009)

So there will be 2 can div flying orders. Wow, more reading! Sounds like CFSSAR will switch too?


----------



## Crimmsy (14 Jun 2009)

On the plus side, it will be years before the 2 CAD orders swell to the size of the 1 CAD orders, which will, of course, no longer be on our quarterly reading list  >


----------



## WingsofFury (25 Jun 2009)

From the Air Force website today:



> Air Force to regroup training establishment
> 
> The Air Force is realigning its structure by establishing a second air division headquarters, which will be located near 1 Canadian Air Division Headquarters in Winnipeg.
> 
> ...



http://www.airforce.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/news_e.asp?id=8816


----------



## dapaterson (25 Jun 2009)

A question:  Why aren't the sqns that train on specific platforms under the new Div?  Wouldn't it make sense to have trainees under 2 CAD until they are operationally employable?

Or are there nuances to the Air Force that I'm missing?


----------



## Strike (25 Jun 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> A question:  Why aren't the sqns that train on specific platforms under the new Div?  Wouldn't it make sense to have trainees under 2 CAD until they are operationally employable?
> 
> Or are there nuances to the Air Force that I'm missing?



I can't speak for the other Sqns, but 403, under 1 Wing (which falls under 1 Cdn Air Div) is also expected to carry out certain operational requirements.  These can include, but are not limited to, SAR, domestic ops, support to Army exercises and high readiness training, etc.  To have 403 fall under the new 2 Cdn Air Div would mean a very convoluted process to get them to carry out any type of support or operational role as all requests for CH146 support come through 1 Wing.

The Sqn's main purpose may be to train pilots and flight engineers on the aircraft but they still have operationally capable members who can deploy, unlike those at 2 and 3 CFFTS, who would be required to retrain on an operational aircraft before they could go anywhere.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Jun 2009)

So I can assume we just doubled our air strength??

Because it couldn't be just to make new cosy positions with nice titles for a lot of folks in these tough economic times,.........could it?


----------



## Zoomie (26 Jun 2009)

It's PY neutral Bruce.

As to the previous comment - this Division is focused on undergraduate trades training.  Personnel posted to squadrons have undergone the training required to become MOSID qualified.  All future qualifications are considered a part of their OJT package.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (28 Jun 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> A question:  Why aren't the sqns that train on specific platforms under the new Div?  Wouldn't it make sense to have trainees under 2 CAD until they are operationally employable?
> 
> Or are there nuances to the Air Force that I'm missing?



And to amplify what Strike posted, often the OTUs share aircraft in a pool with the operational squadrons.  It would be a bloody mess trying to sort that out with two separate Air Divisions in play.  It is easier and doctrinally much more consistent (I never thought I would ever accuse the Air Force of that!) to have 1 Division concerned only with operations (and training people for operational life) and 2 Division concerned only with ab initio training and doctrine.  Provided scope creep doesn't rear it's ugly head.


----------

